# 12V auf 5V Adapter basteln?



## Brunsi93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

da meine beiden Xilence Blue LED Fans 120mm von werk aus schon nicht leise sint wollte ich mal wissen ob man sich nicht einen Adapter basteln kann der von 12V auf 5V geht , da meine Beiden Lüfter ja auf 12V drehen!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## kays (23. Oktober 2008)

Da gibt es ganz billige Adapter für, oder schaust mal im netz da gibt es unendlich viele Anleitungen wie man das selbst bastelt.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

hast du Lüfter mit molex dran? oder hast du Molex auf Fan-stecker?
Eingriff auf eigene Gefahr, hier zwei Beispiele:
1. wenn molex auf fan vor handen dann musst du nur die Pins für +12v(gelb) und 12v GND(der schwarze daneben) mit dem +5v und 5v GND tauschen..bedenke danach keine weiteren geräte an den Stecker vom Lüfter hängen Kurzschluß-gefahr

2. einfache Methode:
 Kabel ab..entmanteln und das (meist rote oder Gelbe) Kabel in den roten Anschluß für +5v des Molex stecken, und das schwarze passend dazu in den erwähnten 5v GND stecken..mit ISO-Band festkleben

dazu den PC ausschalten und darauf achten das keine offenen Enden am Gehäuse anliegen(Kurzschlußgefahr)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Oktober 2008)

ANLEITUNG: 5V/Aus/12V-Lüftersteuerung mit Kippschalter - Forum

schau mal da rein is wohl ne ganz effecktive methode ^^


----------



## Brunsi93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Vielen gut und schnellen antworten!
Danke
Ich hoffe es wird dann bei mir im Case etwas leiser!

Gruß Brunsi


----------

